# Gap under sliding patio door



## JustinV (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello all.  I'm new to the forum and need some help/suggestions with a particular issue. 

I recently had two new sliding patio doors installed in my second floor condo (built in 1979 if that's of any help). When taking out the old frames (while I was at Lowe's trying to get the hardware that was missing from one of my doors ), one of the installers accidentally broke apart the concrete gap between the patio floor and the door. Here's what the other concrete gap that didn't get busted out looks like: https://photos.app.goo.gl/g3veiaSDuapfgOI62

Here's pictures of the gap in question:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/H0lldXYUTee3l6y73
https://photos.app.goo.gl/O9DVV0Cle7m0WYs12
https://photos.app.goo.gl/4rmIBRIkAOCeVeMP2

Here are some measurements:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/fTy9K023qQutz6Mv1
https://photos.app.goo.gl/G3PxF4qb1Am4ze7o1
https://photos.app.goo.gl/UJhyMq9kQAaLELIg1

The gap is about 2 1/2" deep, almost 1 1/2" high and across the whole door (6 feet). The installers told me to just slap some concrete under it. At the time, I thought it would be fairly easy to do, although I've never worked with concrete before (I have laid tile, hung sheetrock, etc). My major concern (as I read up about concrete) is expansion and contraction between the new concrete, the old concrete (patio floor), and the bottom track of the new doors.

I'm, also, concerned with getting the concrete all the way up to the bottom of the door's track for support, as I recently realized the static door doesn't have much support under it right now. The questions that I can't seem to find answers to would be: Should I use mortar or concrete? What type and brand of it should I use? What's the best way to install it so I don't end up with air gaps under the door (for support)? I wouldn't need any rebar in this small of a gap, would I?

Any suggestions would be a HUGE HELP AND GREATLY APPRECIATED!!

Thanks so much and have a great day,
Justin


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2017)

That is the trouble with having the windows changed by window replacement people. They don't get paid to make repairs. But don't blame him for the damage, it is amazing that a mickey mouse fix up would last nearly 40 years.
I would change the plan to filling the gap with a couple layers of white vinyl boards, pinned to the concrete. There are member here that have experience with it.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 28, 2017)

Is the concrete surface beyond the doors also part of your condo, and is the area of similar design in both cases?


----------



## JustinV (Nov 28, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Is the concrete surface beyond the doors also part of your condo, and is the area of similar design in both cases?



Yes, the surface beyond the doors are part of my condo. There is a 2x4 directly under the door track. The outer side of the 2x4 is covered by metal flashing (you can see it in this pic: https://photos.app.goo.gl/4rmIBRIkAOCeVeMP2). Then inside the rest of the condo, the substrate is concrete. But it is definitely a different mixture than the concrete outside on the patio (You might be able to tell the difference in this pic: https://photos.app.goo.gl/Ya2ILGwfQmhSOmHi2). And yes, the design is similar in both cases. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 28, 2017)

I agree with the PVC lumber idea.
I also never would have installed that door without a sill pan under it.
http://jamsill.com


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 28, 2017)

You can install the PVC product and paint it gray, if you like.

You'll need to have the doors removed to install the sil pan.

The CO who installed the doors needs to come back, and replace the broken concrete.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2017)

They should have installed a pan but he will find in the contract that there are no repairs and leaving the window out for repairs would have called for another visit and temp closing of the whole. All reasons to find a contractor to do the work. 
The concrete that broke out would not be the installers problem because we can see that it was not tied to the concrete behind it or below it and likely had nothing in it to hold it together. It was a quick fix done by the builder to hide a mistake.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 28, 2017)

Because neal is apparently quoting from the contract, he could worn the installer of the possibility of pending action against them

He caused it, it's his responsibility to fix it, by law.


----------

